# short jazzy movement



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

One of the movements of a jazzy set of variations for _piano_ that I'm doing.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fjazzy-mov-1


----------



## Tomposer (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice - great harmonies. Is this a work in progress? Is it going to go Head-solo-head, or will it be fully written out? If the former I'd be interested to know how much of this constitutes the head. At some point I think you'll want a textural contrast - slower moving harmonies or a more regular melody (something to contrast with what's already there). Personally I'd have brought that contrast in sooner, but you might be aiming at something like that about where you've gotten to. I like the exploration of the different registers; if you wanted to involve more contrast you could play with that. Pretty darn good though.
-
Tom.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Enjoyed it, thanks. Also liked some of your other pieces on that site. I like combining different genres, eg. classical - jazz - rock, some of my favourite composers do that.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Tomposer said:


> Very nice - great harmonies. Is this a work in progress? Is it going to go Head-solo-head, or will it be fully written out? If the former I'd be interested to know how much of this constitutes the head. At some point I think you'll want a textural contrast - slower moving harmonies or a more regular melody (something to contrast with what's already there). Personally I'd have brought that contrast in sooner, but you might be aiming at something like that about where you've gotten to. I like the exploration of the different registers; if you wanted to involve more contrast you could play with that. Pretty darn good though.
> -
> Tom.


Hi, the idea is to do some short movements, where each movement follows immediately after the other, they will be connected (like in Ravel's "valses nobles et sentimentales", for example). After this one, the next will have those characteristics that you say (slower moving harmonies, a more regular melody, etc), indeed, a textural contrast is necessary now. Regards.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Enjoyed it, thanks. Also liked some of your other pieces on that site. I like combining different genres, eg. classical - jazz - rock, some of my favourite composers do that.


Hi, yes, I have some other compositions in a similar style (

__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fsets
), although this one will be more refined, since I have learned more about the style since then. Regards


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have finished the second variation. The connection between the two is continuous, so I have uploaded the first and this one in one single track.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fjazzy-variations-for-piano-1-2


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The first three variations:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fjazzy-variations-1-2-3


----------



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

Good work you have. I only listened to the first one, but was quite impressed.


----------

